

Patterns for Influencing Behaviour Through Design - all
http://www.danlockton.com/dwi/Download_the_cards

======
some1else
Woah, great resource. Nice and compact. As I'm fond of trees, I decided not to
print the PDF, but to add a Table of Contents with links to subsections on the
second page, so it's easier to use as a quick reference.

Should fit for desktop usage: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1508039/DesignIntent-
draftoc.pdf>

------
tomjen3
Nice and super useful, now we just need a way to destroy any gains made from
modifying peoples behaviour.

If you want me to act differently but can't afford to spend the time to
actually get me to do so by convincing me of the rightness of the action using
rational means, I have to assume that there isn't any benefit to me, and act
accordingly.

------
Natsu
The 'Machiavellian Lens' is entirely too prevalent in technological design,
but it's still interesting to read through them. I've seen most of these
things before, but never really analyzed them.

------
Lorin
Looks like the site is crapping out, anyone have a mirror?

------
jackolas
These seem interesting... not a great read but maybe I'll reference them at
random on my phone on the go.

